# Trainer not teaching.



## Khione (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys! 
My trainer hasn't been really teaching me. The lessons are exactly the same every week, she only changes it up if someone is watching. My lessons are also an afterthought to her. More than enough times I've had to go up to her house and remind her about my lesson.She's way more interested in vaulting, and during my lessons she talks about it, rather than actually teach me. I would love to start competing, but I don't think my trainer is serious enough. We only do hunter-jumper because she doesn't like dressage, show jumping, or cross country. I'm getting sick of never learning anything. Do you think I should switch to a more serious trainer?


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I would talk to her first and let her know that you're concerned about the lack of variety and the redundancy of the lessons. She might not know that you're bored to death, or may feel that you need to keep working at the level you're at. If she blows you off or doesn't have a valid explanation, I would start looking for a different trainer.


----------



## Khione (Jul 25, 2013)

I have tried talking to my trainer, but she just starts to talk about something else. I would have already gone to another stable, but my parent's aren't horse people and don't understand why I want to find another trainer.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe put it in terms your parents can better understand. Use an analogy like you are in high school but the trainer is still teaching you, or trying to teach you, things you learned in second grade.

Also, do a search for another barn on your own. If you come up with one you feel you would like, take the info to your parents.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's also an old ploy to keep you coming back. When you talk to your parents again as them how they'd feel if you played the same tune every day, over and over while learning an instrument. Perhaps then they'd realize your lessons are going nowhere.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Or actually PLAY a tune over and over until they tell you to stop and then tell them that is how your lessons are going ...oh that's bad


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Especially if your parents are paying the bill. You are trying to be responsible with "their" money, so shop around and interview some new trainers and present it all in a mature way to your non horsey parents. I think they'll appreciate it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would switch.. she doesn't sound like a very dedicated trainer. 

Speak with your parents, present them some other options and benefits of the options (maybe they're closer or less money or you get more time in the saddle, etc.)


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Have you found another trainer that you think you would like better? Have you gone to any shows to see what other trainers from your area are taking novice riders to shows? 

I would suggest you and your parents attend a show or two and let them watch other trainers interact with students in the practice areas. I think about any non-horsey parents should be able to see the difference in the interactions between you and your instructor and a good instructor that is coaching toward going forward to a higher level of riding -- toward show quality performance skills.


----------



## Teekin (Apr 9, 2012)

A Trainer is not quite the same thing as a Coach. Trainers normally specialize in working with the horse, training the horse towards certain goals set by their clients. They give those clients a few lessons on the horses they train in order for their clients to be able to ride their own horses but do not have an open lesson program like a Coach does.

A Coach, on the other hand, concentrates on the human end of the equation. They will get on the horse to tune it up but really want to teach the student to Ride the horse underneath them not spend their lesson time schooling someone elses horse. That is why they have finished School horses for lease.

Perhaps you need a good Coach, not a vaulting trainer. Cherie has a great idea when she suggests that you head to some Dressage shows and watch the coaches warm up the students. If you see someone you think you would like to work with wait until a lunch break or after the ribbons presentation and then find that coach's stable area and introduce yourself. Ask when would be a good time to visit her stable to talk more about taking some lessons that point towards showing in the future.


----------

